# Slow response and slow booting up



## stuarth (Aug 1, 2004)

Good day. I am having problems with overall slow response, and slow booting. I have a Dell, running Win98; it is a PIII with 384MB RAM (I know, I know it is old, but I'd like to keep it for awhile longer if I can!). In general, the response time on programs is slow, particularly when using IE (I run 6.0.2800). It seems to take a minute or more to open IE, and a longer time than with other computers to open web pages. In addition, as IE is working, the mouse response is spotty, jerky and slow. The mouse response in general when any program is processing is spotty and jerky. I've recently run SpyBot and AdAware SE Personal, and run McAfee VirusScan.

Below is a HiJack this log. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated!!

All the best for a safe and healthy New Year.
stuarth

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 10:44:13 AM, on 1/2/06
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\TOPSPEED\2.0\AOLTSMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCSHLD9X.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\TOPSPEED\2.0\AOLTPSPD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\OASCLNT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHLD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSESCN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MS HARDWARE\MOUSE\POINT32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\E_S4I2L1.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCTSKSHD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EPSON\EPSON CARDMONITOR\EPSON CARDMONITOR1.1.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://channels.aimtoday.com/search/aimtoolbar.jsp
N1 - Netscape 4: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "www.yahoo.com"); (C:\Program Files\Netscape\Users\dad888\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN0\YCOMP5_6_0_0.DLL
O2 - BHO: BrowserHelper Class - {EBCDDA60-2A68-11D3-8A43-0060083CFB9C} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NZDD0.DLL
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: CNisExtBho Class - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Web assistant - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: AIM Search - {40D41A8B-D79B-43d7-99A7-9EE0F344C385} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM TOOLBAR\AIMBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN0\YCOMP5_6_0_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHL.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] C:\Program Files\MS Hardware\Mouse\point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ICSDCLT] c:\windows\rundll32.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\icsdclt.dll,ICSClient
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus CX6400] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\E_S4I2L1.EXE /P19 "EPSON Stylus CX6400" /O17 "\\Stephanie\epson" /M "Stylus CX6400"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [B'sCLiP] C:\PROGRA~1\B'SCLI~1\BSCLIP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus CX6400 (Copy 2)] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\E_S4I2L1.EXE /P28 "EPSON Stylus CX6400 (Copy 2)" /O7 "EPUSB1:" /M "Stylus CX6400"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCMNHDLR.EXE" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDATE.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCTskShd] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\mctskshd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus C66 Series] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\E_S4I2S1.EXE /P23 "EPSON Stylus C66 Series" /O18 "\\NEWDELL\Printer2" /M "Stylus C66"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] c:\windows\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AOL TopSpeedMonitor] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McShld9x] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcshld9x.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [McAfeeReboot] "C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\csinsm32.exe" -s "c:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\IM003321.CIL" rundll32.exe C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN PROFESSIONAL 6.02 RETAIL\UNINST.DLL,UninstReb -c C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN PROFESSIONAL 6.02 RETAIL\Uninst.reb
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - Startup: Epson printer Registration.lnk = D:\Titles\EpsonReg\EpsonReg.EXE
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Startup: EPSON CardMonitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\EPSON\EPSON CardMonitor\EPSON CardMonitor1.1.exe
O4 - Startup: Epson all-in-one Registration.lnk = D:\Titles\EpsonReg\EpsonReg.EXE
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\AIM.EXE
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,99/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Stuarth,

Your system would probably benefit from a good clear out of files that are not needed.

Download EasyCleaner from here: http://www.majorgeeks.com/download414.html

Use ONLY Unnecessary and Registry options.

I check the top 3 boxes in Unnecessary.

DO NOT BE TEMPTED TO USE DUPLICATE OPTION - some duplicate files are needed.

You can delete all that it finds.

Then goto Start - Run ....type in %temp% Select all and delete.

Goto Control Panel > Internet Options > Delete Files. (you can also Clear History here if you want to)

This should clear out a lot of unnecessary rubbish.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well you certainly have a lot of things starting, many of which are not required.

One thing that stands out is that you have components of two different antivirus programs running. A fully installed McAfee, and what appears to be "remnants" of Norton Antivirus. In any case you should choose between them.

Here are the NAV components that I see:

O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: CNisExtBho Class - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Web assistant - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"

And what the heck is this?

O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [McAfeeReboot] "C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\csinsm32.exe" -s "c:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\IM003321.CIL" rundll32.exe C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN PROFESSIONAL 6.02 RETAIL\UNINST.DLL,UninstReb -c C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN PROFESSIONAL 6.02 RETAIL\Uninst.reb

"runonce" entries should be just that, they should not persist in a Scanlog after doing their job.

The following items are known resource hogs, not required, and I would recomend "fixing" them in HijackThis:

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Startup: Epson all-in-one Registration.lnk = D:\Titles\EpsonReg\EpsonReg.EXE

^ registration reminder, no useful purpose.

These I would recommend testing for utility or purpose by UN checking them in *msconfig* startups. They can be re enabled if needed or useful:

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus C66 Series] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\E_S4I2S1.EXE /P23 "EPSON Stylus C66 Series" /O18 "\\NEWDELL\Printer2" /M "Stylus C66"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - Startup: EPSON CardMonitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\EPSON\EPSON CardMonitor\EPSON CardMonitor1.1.exe

>> you can review these issues yourself before deciding what to do, if anything, about them:

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?type=&filter=&count=100&offset=0
http://www.answersthatwork.com/Tasklist_pages/tasklist.htm
http://computercops.biz/modules.php?name=StartupList


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

An Intel Pentium III processor with 384 MB of RAM will run Windows 98SE just fine, so don't be in such a hurry to invest in a new computer, unless you really need one with more processor speed and RAM and with more up-to-date hardware.

My Compaq Presario 5900T is 5 - 6 years old and does just fine, and I've got Windows XP SP2 running in it now instead of Windows 98SE.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You can definitely improve performance and also speed things up a little by reducing the number of programs running in the background.

Other than the antivirus and firewall programs, very few others need to run in the background.

Click Start - Run, type in *MSCONFIG*, then click OK - "Startup" tab. Remove the checkmark from:

*Epson All-In-One Registration* (EpsonReg.exe)

*Epson Printer Registration* (EpsonReg.exe)

*LoadPowerProfile* (LoadCurrentPwrScheme)

*LoadPowerProfile* (LoadCurrentPwrScheme)

*LoadQM* (loadqm.exe)

*Microsoft Office* (osa9.exe)

*QuickTime Task* (qttask.exe)

*SchedulingAgent* (mstask.exe)

*TaskMonitor* (taskmon.exe)

Click Apply - OK afterwards, then reboot when prompted to.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## stuarth (Aug 1, 2004)

1069 - thank you for your message and response. I have one question...when running the Registry function in Easy Cleaner, am I supposed to delete all the registry entries it finds? Are all of the ones listed duplicates? It is not totally clear to me.

Thanks!!
stuarth


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Just use the *Registry* and *Unnecessary* functions. Leave the other functions alone.

Yes, you can delete all the registry entries.

(Note: Registry cleaners are not 100% perfect, so we use them at our own risk)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

To backup what Flavallee has said - I have never experienced a problem with the 2 functions that I recemmended ( Registry and Unnecessary). When first used EasyCleaner may well have found well over 100 files to delete in both options - (maybe more) - delete them.


----------



## sirspread (Jan 14, 2005)

i tried (registry and unnecessary) it unfortunatley it has took me an eternity to get my computer back to normal please dont recomend this to anyone else just in case


----------

